# 2.6.0 compile error ... [SOLVED]

## BiggJ

```
rossi linux-2.6.0 # make bzImage

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/linux/version.h

  SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-i386

  HOSTCC  scripts/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/genksyms.o

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/parse.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/genksyms/genksyms

  HOSTCC  scripts/split-include

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  HOSTCC  scripts/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  CC      scripts/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/modpost.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/pnmtologo

  HOSTCC  scripts/bin2c

make[2]: `scripts/fixdep' is up to date.

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  HOSTCC  -fPIC scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLLD -shared scripts/kconfig/libkconfig.so

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/i386/Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  CHK     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

  UPD     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

  CC      init/main.o

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      init/do_mounts.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_devfs.o

  LD      init/mounts.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  CPIO    usr/initramfs_data.cpio

  GZIP    usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/process.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/semaphore.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/signal.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/entry.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/traps.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/irq.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/vm86.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i8259.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ioport.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ldt.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/setup.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/time.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/sys_i386.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/pci-dma.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i386_ksyms.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i387.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/dmi_scan.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/bootflag.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/doublefault.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/boot.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/sleep.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/wakeup.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/common.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/proc.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/amd.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cyrix.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/centaur.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/intel.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/rise.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/nexgen.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/umc.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/mce.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/k7.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/p4.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/p5.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/p6.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/winchip.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mcheck/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/main.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/if.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/generic.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/state.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/amd.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/cyrix.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/centaur.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/built-in.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_none.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_tsc.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_pit.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/common.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/timers/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/reboot.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/mpparse.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/apic.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/nmi.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/module.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/sysenter.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-int80.o

  SYSCALL arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-int80.so

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-sysenter.o

  SYSCALL arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-sysenter.so

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall.o

  SYSCALL arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-syms.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/head.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o

  CPP     arch/i386/kernel/vmlinux.lds.s

  CC      arch/i386/mm/init.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/pgtable.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/fault.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/ioremap.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/extable.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/pageattr.o

  LD      arch/i386/mm/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/mach-default/setup.o

  CC      arch/i386/mach-default/topology.o

  LD      arch/i386/mach-default/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/sched.o

  CC      kernel/fork.o

  CC      kernel/exec_domain.o

  CC      kernel/panic.o

  CC      kernel/printk.o

  CC      kernel/profile.o

  CC      kernel/exit.o

  CC      kernel/itimer.o

  CC      kernel/time.o

  CC      kernel/softirq.o

  CC      kernel/resource.o

  CC      kernel/sysctl.o

  CC      kernel/capability.o

  CC      kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      kernel/timer.o

  CC      kernel/user.o

  CC      kernel/signal.o

  CC      kernel/sys.o

  CC      kernel/kmod.o

  CC      kernel/workqueue.o

  CC      kernel/pid.o

  CC      kernel/rcupdate.o

  CC      kernel/intermodule.o

  CC      kernel/extable.o

  CC      kernel/params.o

  CC      kernel/posix-timers.o

  CC      kernel/futex.o

  CC      kernel/dma.o

  CC      kernel/uid16.o

  CC      kernel/module.o

  CC      kernel/kallsyms.o

  CC      kernel/power/main.o

  CC      kernel/power/process.o

  CC      kernel/power/console.o

  CC      kernel/power/pm.o

  CC      kernel/power/disk.o

  CC      kernel/power/pmdisk.o

  LD      kernel/power/built-in.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  CC      mm/bootmem.o

  CC      mm/filemap.o

  CC      mm/mempool.o

  CC      mm/oom_kill.o

  CC      mm/fadvise.o

  CC      mm/page_alloc.o

  CC      mm/page-writeback.o

  CC      mm/pdflush.o

  CC      mm/readahead.o

  CC      mm/slab.o

  CC      mm/swap.o

  CC      mm/truncate.o

  CC      mm/vmscan.o

  CC      mm/fremap.o

  CC      mm/highmem.o

  CC      mm/madvise.o

  CC      mm/memory.o

  CC      mm/mincore.o

  CC      mm/mlock.o

  CC      mm/mmap.o

  CC      mm/mprotect.o

  CC      mm/mremap.o

  CC      mm/msync.o

  CC      mm/rmap.o

  CC      mm/shmem.o

  CC      mm/vmalloc.o

  CC      mm/page_io.o

  CC      mm/swap_state.o

  CC      mm/swapfile.o

  LD      mm/built-in.o

  CC      fs/open.o

  CC      fs/read_write.o

  CC      fs/file_table.o

  CC      fs/buffer.o

  CC      fs/bio.o

  CC      fs/super.o

  CC      fs/block_dev.o

  CC      fs/char_dev.o

  CC      fs/stat.o

  CC      fs/exec.o

  CC      fs/pipe.o

  CC      fs/namei.o

  CC      fs/fcntl.o

  CC      fs/ioctl.o

  CC      fs/readdir.o

  CC      fs/select.o

  CC      fs/fifo.o

  CC      fs/locks.o

  CC      fs/dcache.o

  CC      fs/inode.o

  CC      fs/attr.o

  CC      fs/bad_inode.o

  CC      fs/file.o

  CC      fs/dnotify.o

  CC      fs/filesystems.o

  CC      fs/namespace.o

  CC      fs/seq_file.o

  CC      fs/xattr.o

  CC      fs/libfs.o

  CC      fs/fs-writeback.o

  CC      fs/mpage.o

  CC      fs/direct-io.o

  CC      fs/aio.o

  CC      fs/eventpoll.o

  CC      fs/nfsctl.o

  CC      fs/binfmt_misc.o

  CC      fs/binfmt_script.o

  CC      fs/binfmt_elf.o

  CC      fs/mbcache.o

  CC      fs/autofs4/init.o

  CC      fs/autofs4/inode.o

  CC      fs/autofs4/root.o

  CC      fs/autofs4/symlink.o

  CC      fs/autofs4/waitq.o

  CC      fs/autofs4/expire.o

  LD      fs/autofs4/autofs4.o

  LD      fs/autofs4/built-in.o

  CC      fs/devfs/base.o

  CC      fs/devfs/util.o

  LD      fs/devfs/devfs.o

  LD      fs/devfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/devpts/inode.o

  LD      fs/devpts/devpts.o

  LD      fs/devpts/built-in.o

  CC      fs/exportfs/expfs.o

  LD      fs/exportfs/exportfs.o

  LD      fs/exportfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ext2/balloc.o

  CC      fs/ext2/bitmap.o

  CC      fs/ext2/dir.o

  CC      fs/ext2/file.o

  CC      fs/ext2/fsync.o

  CC      fs/ext2/ialloc.o

  CC      fs/ext2/inode.o

  CC      fs/ext2/ioctl.o

  CC      fs/ext2/namei.o

  CC      fs/ext2/super.o

  CC      fs/ext2/symlink.o

  LD      fs/ext2/ext2.o

  LD      fs/ext2/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ext3/balloc.o

  CC      fs/ext3/bitmap.o

  CC      fs/ext3/dir.o

  CC      fs/ext3/file.o

  CC      fs/ext3/fsync.o

  CC      fs/ext3/ialloc.o

  CC      fs/ext3/inode.o

  CC      fs/ext3/ioctl.o

  CC      fs/ext3/namei.o

  CC      fs/ext3/super.o

  CC      fs/ext3/symlink.o

  CC      fs/ext3/hash.o

  CC      fs/ext3/xattr.o

  CC      fs/ext3/xattr_user.o

  CC      fs/ext3/xattr_trusted.o

  LD      fs/ext3/ext3.o

  LD      fs/ext3/built-in.o

  CC      fs/fat/cache.o

  CC      fs/fat/dir.o

  CC      fs/fat/file.o

  CC      fs/fat/inode.o

  CC      fs/fat/misc.o

  CC      fs/fat/fatfs_syms.o

  LD      fs/fat/fat.o

  LD      fs/fat/built-in.o

  CC      fs/isofs/namei.o

  CC      fs/isofs/inode.o

  CC      fs/isofs/dir.o

  CC      fs/isofs/util.o

  CC      fs/isofs/rock.o

  CC      fs/isofs/joliet.o

  CC      fs/isofs/compress.o

  LD      fs/isofs/isofs.o

  LD      fs/isofs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/jbd/transaction.o

  CC      fs/jbd/commit.o

  CC      fs/jbd/recovery.o

  CC      fs/jbd/checkpoint.o

  CC      fs/jbd/revoke.o

  CC      fs/jbd/journal.o

  LD      fs/jbd/jbd.o

  LD      fs/jbd/built-in.o

  CC      fs/lockd/clntlock.o

  CC      fs/lockd/clntproc.o

  CC      fs/lockd/host.o

  CC      fs/lockd/svc.o

  CC      fs/lockd/svclock.o

  CC      fs/lockd/svcshare.o

  CC      fs/lockd/svcproc.o

  CC      fs/lockd/svcsubs.o

  CC      fs/lockd/mon.o

  CC      fs/lockd/xdr.o

  CC      fs/lockd/lockd_syms.o

  CC      fs/lockd/xdr4.o

  CC      fs/lockd/svc4proc.o

  LD      fs/lockd/lockd.o

  LD      fs/lockd/built-in.o

  CC      fs/nfs/dir.o

  CC      fs/nfs/file.o

  CC      fs/nfs/inode.o

  CC      fs/nfs/nfs2xdr.o

  CC      fs/nfs/pagelist.o

  CC      fs/nfs/proc.o

  CC      fs/nfs/read.o

  CC      fs/nfs/symlink.o

  CC      fs/nfs/unlink.o

  CC      fs/nfs/write.o

  CC      fs/nfs/nfs3proc.o

  CC      fs/nfs/nfs3xdr.o

  LD      fs/nfs/nfs.o

  LD      fs/nfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/nfsd/nfssvc.o

  CC      fs/nfsd/nfsctl.o

  CC      fs/nfsd/nfsproc.o

  CC      fs/nfsd/nfsfh.o

  CC      fs/nfsd/vfs.o

  CC      fs/nfsd/export.o

  CC      fs/nfsd/auth.o

  CC      fs/nfsd/lockd.o

  CC      fs/nfsd/nfscache.o

  CC      fs/nfsd/nfsxdr.o

  CC      fs/nfsd/stats.o

  CC      fs/nfsd/nfs3proc.o

  CC      fs/nfsd/nfs3xdr.o

  LD      fs/nfsd/nfsd.o

  LD      fs/nfsd/built-in.o

  CC      fs/nls/nls_base.o

  CC      fs/nls/nls_cp437.o

  CC      fs/nls/nls_iso8859-1.o

  CC      fs/nls/nls_utf8.o

  LD      fs/nls/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/aops.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/attrib.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/compress.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/debug.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/dir.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/file.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/inode.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/mft.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/mst.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/namei.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/super.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/sysctl.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/time.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/unistr.o

  CC      fs/ntfs/upcase.o

  LD      fs/ntfs/ntfs.o

  LD      fs/ntfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/partitions/check.o

  CC      fs/partitions/devfs.o

  CC      fs/partitions/msdos.o

  LD      fs/partitions/built-in.o

  CC      fs/proc/task_mmu.o

  CC      fs/proc/inode.o

  CC      fs/proc/root.o

  CC      fs/proc/base.o

  CC      fs/proc/generic.o

  CC      fs/proc/array.o

  CC      fs/proc/kmsg.o

  CC      fs/proc/proc_tty.o

  CC      fs/proc/proc_misc.o

  CC      fs/proc/kcore.o

  LD      fs/proc/proc.o

  LD      fs/proc/built-in.o

  CC      fs/ramfs/inode.o

  LD      fs/ramfs/ramfs.o

  LD      fs/ramfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/smbfs/proc.o

  CC      fs/smbfs/dir.o

  CC      fs/smbfs/cache.o

  CC      fs/smbfs/sock.o

  CC      fs/smbfs/inode.o

  CC      fs/smbfs/file.o

  CC      fs/smbfs/ioctl.o

  CC      fs/smbfs/getopt.o

  CC      fs/smbfs/symlink.o

  CC      fs/smbfs/smbiod.o

  CC      fs/smbfs/request.o

  LD      fs/smbfs/smbfs.o

  LD      fs/smbfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/inode.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/file.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/dir.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/symlink.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/mount.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/bin.o

  CC      fs/sysfs/group.o

  LD      fs/sysfs/built-in.o

  CC      fs/udf/balloc.o

  CC      fs/udf/dir.o

  CC      fs/udf/file.o

  CC      fs/udf/ialloc.o

  CC      fs/udf/inode.o

  CC      fs/udf/lowlevel.o

  CC      fs/udf/namei.o

  CC      fs/udf/partition.o

  CC      fs/udf/super.o

  CC      fs/udf/truncate.o

  CC      fs/udf/symlink.o

  CC      fs/udf/fsync.o

  CC      fs/udf/crc.o

  CC      fs/udf/directory.o

  CC      fs/udf/misc.o

  CC      fs/udf/udftime.o

  CC      fs/udf/unicode.o

  LD      fs/udf/udf.o

  LD      fs/udf/built-in.o

  CC      fs/vfat/namei.o

  CC      fs/vfat/vfatfs_syms.o

  LD      fs/vfat/vfat.o

  LD      fs/vfat/built-in.o

  LD      fs/built-in.o

  CC      ipc/util.o

  CC      ipc/msg.o

  CC      ipc/sem.o

  CC      ipc/shm.o

  LD      ipc/built-in.o

  CC      security/commoncap.o

  CC      security/capability.o

  LD      security/built-in.o

  CC      crypto/api.o

  CC      crypto/cipher.o

  CC      crypto/digest.o

  CC      crypto/compress.o

  CC      crypto/proc.o

  LD      crypto/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/acpi_ksyms.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/blacklist.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/osl.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsfield.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsmthdat.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsopcode.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dswexec.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dswscope.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsmethod.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsobject.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsutils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dswload.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dswstate.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/dsinit.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/dispatcher/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evevent.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evregion.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evsci.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evxfevnt.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evmisc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evrgnini.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evxface.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evxfregn.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evgpe.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/events/evgpeblk.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/events/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exconfig.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exfield.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exnames.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exoparg6.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exresolv.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exstorob.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exconvrt.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exfldio.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exoparg1.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exprep.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exresop.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exsystem.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/excreate.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exmisc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exoparg2.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exregion.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exstore.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exutils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exdump.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exmutex.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exoparg3.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exresnte.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/executer/exstoren.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/executer/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/hardware/hwacpi.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/hardware/hwgpe.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/hardware/hwregs.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/hardware/hwsleep.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/hardware/hwtimer.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/hardware/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsaccess.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsdumpdv.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsload.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nssearch.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsxfeval.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsalloc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nseval.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsnames.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsutils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsxfname.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsdump.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsinit.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsobject.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nswalk.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsxfobj.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/namespace/nsparse.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/namespace/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/psargs.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/psparse.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/pstree.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/pswalk.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/psopcode.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/psscope.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/psutils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/parser/psxface.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/parser/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsaddr.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rscreate.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsio.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rslist.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsmisc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsxface.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rscalc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsdump.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsirq.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsmemory.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/resources/rsutils.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/resources/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/sleep/poweroff.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/sleep/main.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/sleep/proc.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/sleep/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbconvrt.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbget.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbrsdt.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbxface.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbgetall.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbinstal.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbutils.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/tables/tbxfroot.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/tables/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utalloc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utdebug.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/uteval.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utinit.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utmisc.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utxface.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utcopy.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utdelete.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utglobal.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utmath.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/utilities/utobject.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/utilities/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/bus.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/ac.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/battery.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/button.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/ec.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/fan.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/pci_root.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/pci_link.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/pci_irq.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/pci_bind.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/power.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/processor.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/thermal.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/system.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/event.o

  CC      drivers/acpi/scan.o

  LD      drivers/acpi/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/base/core.o

  CC      drivers/base/sys.o

  CC      drivers/base/interface.o

  CC      drivers/base/bus.o

  CC      drivers/base/driver.o

  CC      drivers/base/class.o

  CC      drivers/base/platform.o

  CC      drivers/base/cpu.o

  CC      drivers/base/firmware.o

  CC      drivers/base/init.o

  CC      drivers/base/map.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/shutdown.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/main.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/suspend.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/resume.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/runtime.o

  CC      drivers/base/power/sysfs.o

  LD      drivers/base/power/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/base/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/block/elevator.o

  CC      drivers/block/ll_rw_blk.o

  CC      drivers/block/ioctl.o

  CC      drivers/block/genhd.o

  CC      drivers/block/scsi_ioctl.o

  CC      drivers/block/noop-iosched.o

  CC      drivers/block/as-iosched.o

  CC      drivers/block/deadline-iosched.o

  CC      drivers/block/floppy.o

  LD      drivers/block/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/cdrom/cdrom.o

  LD      drivers/cdrom/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/char/mem.o

  CC      drivers/char/random.o

  CC      drivers/char/tty_io.o

  CC      drivers/char/n_tty.o

  CC      drivers/char/tty_ioctl.o

  CC      drivers/char/pty.o

  CC      drivers/char/misc.o

  CC      drivers/char/vt_ioctl.o

  CC      drivers/char/vc_screen.o

  CC      drivers/char/consolemap.o

  CONMK   drivers/char/consolemap_deftbl.c

  CC      drivers/char/consolemap_deftbl.o

  CC      drivers/char/selection.o

  CC      drivers/char/keyboard.o

  CC      drivers/char/vt.o

  SHIPPED drivers/char/defkeymap.c

  CC      drivers/char/defkeymap.o

  CC      drivers/char/i8k.o

  CC      drivers/char/agp/backend.o

  CC      drivers/char/agp/frontend.o

  CC      drivers/char/agp/generic.o

  CC      drivers/char/agp/isoch.o

  LD      drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o

  CC      drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.o

  LD      drivers/char/agp/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/char/drm/radeon_drv.o

  CC      drivers/char/drm/radeon_cp.o

  CC      drivers/char/drm/radeon_state.o

  CC      drivers/char/drm/radeon_mem.o

  CC      drivers/char/drm/radeon_irq.o

  LD      drivers/char/drm/radeon.o

  LD      drivers/char/drm/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/char/pcmcia/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/char/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/ide/arm/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/ide/legacy/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/ide/pci/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/ide/ppc/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-io.o

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-probe.o

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-iops.o

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-taskfile.o

  CC      drivers/ide/ide.o

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-lib.o

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-default.o

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-disk.o

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-cd.o

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-floppy.o

  CC      drivers/ide/setup-pci.o

drivers/ide/setup-pci.c: In function `ide_hwif_setup_dma':

drivers/ide/setup-pci.c:511: warning: implicit declaration of function `ide_setup_dma'

  CC      drivers/ide/ide-proc.o

  LD      drivers/ide/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/input/input.o

  CC      drivers/input/mousedev.o

  CC      drivers/input/evdev.o

  CC      drivers/input/keyboard/atkbd.o

  LD      drivers/input/keyboard/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/input/mouse/psmouse-base.o

  CC      drivers/input/mouse/logips2pp.o

  CC      drivers/input/mouse/synaptics.o

  LD      drivers/input/mouse/psmouse.o

  LD      drivers/input/mouse/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/input/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/input/serio/serio.o

  CC      drivers/input/serio/i8042.o

  LD      drivers/input/serio/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/common/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/dvb/b2c2/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/dvb/dvb-core/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/dvb/frontends/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/dvb/ttpci/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-budget/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/dvb/ttusb-dec/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/dvb/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/radio/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/video/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/media/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/misc/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/net/3c59x.o

  CC      drivers/net/Space.o

  CC      drivers/net/net_init.o

  CC      drivers/net/loopback.o

  CC      drivers/net/dummy.o

  LD      drivers/net/pcmcia/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/wireless/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/net/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/pci/access.o

  CC      drivers/pci/bus.o

  CC      drivers/pci/probe.o

  CC      drivers/pci/remove.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pci.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pool.o

  CC      drivers/pci/quirks.o

  HOSTCC  drivers/pci/gen-devlist

  DEVLIST drivers/pci/devlist.h

  CC      drivers/pci/names.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pci-driver.o

  CC      drivers/pci/search.o

  CC      drivers/pci/pci-sysfs.o

  CC      drivers/pci/proc.o

  CC      drivers/pci/setup-res.o

  CC      drivers/pci/hotplug.o

  CC      drivers/pci/setup-bus.o

  LD      drivers/pci/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/pcmcia/cistpl.o

  CC      drivers/pcmcia/rsrc_mgr.o

  CC      drivers/pcmcia/bulkmem.o

  CC      drivers/pcmcia/cs.o

  CC      drivers/pcmcia/cardbus.o

  LD      drivers/pcmcia/pcmcia_core.o

  CC      drivers/pcmcia/ds.o

  CC      drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.o

  LD      drivers/pcmcia/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/hosts.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_ioctl.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/constants.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsicam.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_error.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_lib.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_scan.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_syms.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_sysfs.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_devinfo.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_sysctl.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/scsi_proc.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/sd.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/scsi_mod.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/ide-scsi.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/sd_mod.o

  CC      drivers/scsi/sg.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/scsi/pcmcia/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/serial/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/usb.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/usb-debug.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/hub.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/hcd.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/urb.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/message.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/config.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/file.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/buffer.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/driverfs.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/hcd-pci.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/devio.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/inode.o

  CC      drivers/usb/core/devices.o

  LD      drivers/usb/core/usbcore.o

  LD      drivers/usb/core/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.o

  LD      drivers/usb/host/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/usb/input/hid-core.o

  CC      drivers/usb/input/hid-input.o

  LD      drivers/usb/input/hid.o

  LD      drivers/usb/input/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/usb/storage/scsiglue.o

  CC      drivers/usb/storage/protocol.o

  CC      drivers/usb/storage/transport.o

  CC      drivers/usb/storage/usb.o

  CC      drivers/usb/storage/initializers.o

  LD      drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.o

  LD      drivers/usb/storage/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/usb/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/dummycon.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/vgacon.o

  LD      drivers/video/console/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/video/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

  CC      sound/sound_core.o

  CC      sound/sound_firmware.o

  LD      sound/soundcore.o

  LD      sound/arm/built-in.o

  CC      sound/core/memalloc.o

  CC      sound/core/sgbuf.o

  CC      sound/core/pcm.o

  CC      sound/core/pcm_native.o

  CC      sound/core/pcm_lib.o

  CC      sound/core/pcm_timer.o

  CC      sound/core/pcm_misc.o

  CC      sound/core/pcm_memory.o

  CC      sound/core/rawmidi.o

  CC      sound/core/timer.o

  CC      sound/core/sound.o

  CC      sound/core/init.o

  CC      sound/core/memory.o

  CC      sound/core/info.o

  CC      sound/core/control.o

  CC      sound/core/misc.o

  CC      sound/core/device.o

  CC      sound/core/wrappers.o

  CC      sound/core/sound_oss.o

  CC      sound/core/info_oss.o

  LD      sound/core/snd.o

  CC      sound/core/oss/mixer_oss.o

  CC      sound/core/oss/pcm_oss.o

  CC      sound/core/oss/pcm_plugin.o

  CC      sound/core/oss/io.o

  CC      sound/core/oss/copy.o

  CC      sound/core/oss/linear.o

  CC      sound/core/oss/mulaw.o

  CC      sound/core/oss/route.o

  CC      sound/core/oss/rate.o

  LD      sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o

  LD      sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.o

  LD      sound/core/oss/built-in.o

  LD      sound/core/snd-pcm.o

  LD      sound/core/snd-timer.o

  LD      sound/core/snd-page-alloc.o

  LD      sound/core/snd-rawmidi.o

  LD      sound/core/built-in.o

  CC      sound/drivers/dummy.o

  LD      sound/drivers/snd-dummy.o

  CC      sound/drivers/mpu401/mpu401_uart.o

  LD      sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.o

  LD      sound/drivers/mpu401/built-in.o

  LD      sound/drivers/opl3/built-in.o

  LD      sound/drivers/opl4/built-in.o

  LD      sound/drivers/vx/built-in.o

  LD      sound/drivers/built-in.o

  LD      sound/i2c/other/built-in.o

  LD      sound/i2c/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/ad1816a/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/ad1848/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/cs423x/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/es1688/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/gus/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/opti9xx/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/sb/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/wavefront/built-in.o

  LD      sound/isa/built-in.o

  LD      sound/parisc/built-in.o

  CC      sound/pci/intel8x0.o

  LD      sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o

  CC      sound/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.o

  CC      sound/pci/ac97/ac97_proc.o

  CC      sound/pci/ac97/ac97_patch.o

  LD      sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.o

  LD      sound/pci/ac97/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/ali5451/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/cs46xx/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/emu10k1/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/ice1712/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/korg1212/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/nm256/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/rme9652/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/trident/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/vx222/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/ymfpci/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pci/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pcmcia/vx/built-in.o

  LD      sound/pcmcia/built-in.o

  LD      sound/ppc/built-in.o

  LD      sound/sparc/built-in.o

  LD      sound/synth/built-in.o

  LD      sound/usb/built-in.o

  CC      sound/last.o

  LD      sound/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/pci/i386.o

  CC      arch/i386/pci/pcbios.o

  CC      arch/i386/pci/direct.o

  CC      arch/i386/pci/fixup.o

  CC      arch/i386/pci/acpi.o

  CC      arch/i386/pci/legacy.o

  CC      arch/i386/pci/irq.o

  CC      arch/i386/pci/common.o

  LD      arch/i386/pci/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/power/cpu.o

  AS      arch/i386/power/pmdisk.o

  LD      arch/i386/power/built-in.o

  CC      net/socket.o

  CC      net/802/p8023.o

  CC      net/802/sysctl_net_802.o

  LD      net/802/built-in.o

  CC      net/core/sock.o

  CC      net/core/skbuff.o

  CC      net/core/iovec.o

  CC      net/core/datagram.o

  CC      net/core/scm.o

  CC      net/core/sysctl_net_core.o

  CC      net/core/flow.o

  CC      net/core/dev.o

  CC      net/core/ethtool.o

  CC      net/core/net-sysfs.o

  CC      net/core/dev_mcast.o

  CC      net/core/dst.o

  CC      net/core/neighbour.o

  CC      net/core/rtnetlink.o

  CC      net/core/utils.o

  CC      net/core/link_watch.o

  CC      net/core/filter.o

  CC      net/core/wireless.o

  LD      net/core/built-in.o

  CC      net/ethernet/eth.o

  CC      net/ethernet/sysctl_net_ether.o

  LD      net/ethernet/built-in.o

  CC      net/ipv4/utils.o

  CC      net/ipv4/route.o

  CC      net/ipv4/inetpeer.o

  CC      net/ipv4/protocol.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ip_input.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ip_fragment.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ip_forward.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ip_options.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ip_output.o

  CC      net/ipv4/ip_sockglue.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_input.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_output.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_timer.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_ipv4.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_minisocks.o

  CC      net/ipv4/tcp_diag.o

  CC      net/ipv4/raw.o

  CC      net/ipv4/udp.o

  CC      net/ipv4/arp.o

  CC      net/ipv4/icmp.o

  CC      net/ipv4/devinet.o

  CC      net/ipv4/af_inet.o

  CC      net/ipv4/igmp.o

  CC      net/ipv4/sysctl_net_ipv4.o

  CC      net/ipv4/fib_frontend.o

  CC      net/ipv4/fib_semantics.o

  CC      net/ipv4/fib_hash.o

  CC      net/ipv4/proc.o

  LD      net/ipv4/built-in.o

  CC      net/netlink/af_netlink.o

  LD      net/netlink/built-in.o

  CC      net/packet/af_packet.o

  LD      net/packet/built-in.o

  CC      net/sched/sch_generic.o

  LD      net/sched/built-in.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/clnt.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/xprt.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/sched.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/auth.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/auth_null.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/auth_unix.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/svc.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/svcsock.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/svcauth.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/svcauth_unix.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/pmap_clnt.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/timer.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/xdr.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/sunrpc_syms.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/cache.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/rpc_pipe.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/stats.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/sysctl.o

  LD      net/sunrpc/sunrpc.o

  LD      net/sunrpc/built-in.o

  CC      net/unix/af_unix.o

  CC      net/unix/garbage.o

  CC      net/unix/sysctl_net_unix.o

  LD      net/unix/unix.o

  LD      net/unix/built-in.o

  LD      net/xfrm/built-in.o

  CC      net/sysctl_net.o

  LD      net/built-in.o

  HOSTCC  lib/gen_crc32table

  GEN     lib/crc32table.h

  CC      lib/crc32.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/infblock.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/infcodes.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inffast.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inflate.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inftrees.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/infutil.o

  CC      lib/zlib_inflate/inflate_syms.o

  LD      lib/zlib_inflate/zlib_inflate.o

  LD      lib/zlib_inflate/built-in.o

  LD      lib/built-in.o

  CC      lib/bust_spinlocks.o

  CC      lib/cmdline.o

  CC      lib/ctype.o

  CC      lib/div64.o

  CC      lib/dump_stack.o

  CC      lib/errno.o

  CC      lib/idr.o

  CC      lib/kobject.o

  CC      lib/parser.o

  CC      lib/radix-tree.o

  CC      lib/rbtree.o

  CC      lib/rwsem.o

  CC      lib/string.o

  CC      lib/vsprintf.o

  AR      lib/lib.a

  LD      arch/i386/lib/built-in.o

  AS      arch/i386/lib/checksum.o

  CC      arch/i386/lib/dec_and_lock.o

  CC      arch/i386/lib/delay.o

  AS      arch/i386/lib/getuser.o

  CC      arch/i386/lib/memcpy.o

  CC      arch/i386/lib/strstr.o

  CC      arch/i386/lib/usercopy.o

  AR      arch/i386/lib/lib.a

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x861f4): In function `ide_hwif_setup_dma':

: undefined reference to `ide_setup_dma'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

Last edited by BiggJ on Fri Dec 19, 2003 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vozhd

I think that you need to check you dma settings in kernel config (make menuconfig)

----------

## BiggJ

 *Vozhd wrote:*   

> I think that you need to check you dma settings in kernel config (make menuconfig)

 

That's what I thought, and I remember turning off all dma, but after getting this issue, I was looking through the menuconfig and couldn't seem to find it again. I'll give it another look. 

Thanks,

--Josh

----------

## BiggJ

Found it, fixed it. Thanks, it was the DMA settings. I don't know why I turned them off.

--J

----------

